
Asking yourself hard questions - jd_routledge
https://sanctus.io/hard-questions-tough-conversations-7e95d945b875#.99b773gqx
======
brudgers
Sometimes I think it's even harder to ask others hard questions than myself.
Perhaps because I have less control of the answers.

Curious what users said about why they did not attend multiple sessions.

